# What should I do with it?



## m_fumich (Apr 19, 2013)

..........


----------



## vincev (Apr 19, 2013)

Great yard art.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2013)

The bonfire at MLC is always open to sacrifices to the bike gods! V/r Shawn


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 19, 2013)

..........


----------

